#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести

## Svarog

Немного откорректировал вопросы, т.к. текст довольно секретный, но очень нужна помощь переводчиков  :Smilie: 
Текст был переведен с тибетского на английский.
Как лучше перевести на русский: 
Lord of Chakra;
five primordial wisdoms;
wish-fulfilling jewel;
wishing-gem;
all-sufficient King;
и, если можно, более подробно о содержании данных понятий.

Также помогите разобраться как лучше перевести:
non-duality of these three; 
non-duality of one`s mind and the other`s.

Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## До

Привнесение авторской струйки переводчиком самое ценное, не оставляйте нам самый смак. Ну чтож:

_Господин чакры_ - наверное, _чакравартин_?
_пять примордиальных виздомов,
драгоценность исполняющая желание,
всемогущий кинг.

Недуальность этих трёх,
Недуальность своего и чужого ума._

Если текст секретный, то какая разница, что там написано - главное вибрации.

----------

Svarog (18.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Как лучше перевести на русский: 
> Lord of Chakra;


Может быть, чакравартин, а может быть и Чакрасамвара. Надо по контексту смотреть.




> five primordial wisdoms;



Пять видов изначальной мудрости. Имеются в вижу очищенные аспекты пяти скандх. Тождественны Пяти Дхьяни-Буддам.




> wish-fulfilling jewel;
> wishing-gem;


Драгоценность исполнения всех желаний. Метафора в буддизме, т.к. енту драгоценность никто не видел, но о ней постоянно упоминается в буддийских молитвах, чаще всего, в сравнении: например, "живые существа дороже драгоценности, исполняющей желания".  






> all-sufficient King;



Всемогущий царь/правитель. Это уже больше похоже на чакравартина.



> Также помогите разобраться как лучше перевести:
> non-duality of these three; 
> non-duality of one`s mind and the other`s.


Недвойственность этих трёх.
Недвойственность собственного ума и сознания других.

----------

Svarog (18.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Спасибо! Но прошу подисскутировать!  :Smilie: 
На счет Чакравартина, я думаю именно он имелся в виду, а не Чакрасамвара (исходя из контекста).
На счет 5 мудростей, спасибо большое!
Драгоценность, исполняющая желание, тоже вроде бы понятно. НО wishing gem идет после неё как бы списком. Т.е. идет перечисление: lord of Chakra, ... wish-fulfilling jewel, ... wishing-gem, ...
т.е. явно, что смысл wishing-gem отличается от wish-fulfilling jewel. Что бы это могло быть?
all-sufficient King - если предположить, что это не Чакравартин, то кто это может быть?

На счет non-duality есть сомнения. Не уверен, что во втором случае это переводится как "недуальность", "недвойственность". Потому что там говорится о трех феноменх, а не о двух, как в случае с умом одного и умом другого. Т.е. в первом случае есть два феномена и говорится, что они по сути неразделимы друг от друга, что они - одно (недвойственны). Во втором случае есть три феномена, плюс (я сразу не обратил внимание) автор перевода на английский закавычил словосочетание "non-duality of these three". И хотя автор перевода выбрал именно non-duality, но на русский нельзя наверное переводить как недвойственность. Может попробуем подобрать более подходящий вариант? (язык же богаче английского  :Smilie: )

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Спасибо! Но прошу подисскутировать! 
> На счет Чакравартина, я думаю именно он имелся в виду, а не Чакрасамвара (исходя из контекста).


Может быть. Но я никогда ранее не встречала термина Lord of Chakra  в отношении чакравартина. 





> Драгоценность, исполняющая желание, тоже вроде бы понятно. НО wishing gem идет после неё как бы списком. Т.е. идет перечисление: lord of Chakra, ... wish-fulfilling jewel, ... wishing-gem, ...



На мой взгляд, это синонимы. Не знаю...





> all-sufficient King - если предположить, что это не Чакравартин, то кто это может быть


?

Есть такое понятие, переводится обычно как "всемогущий правитель". Синоним это чакравартина или нет, -- не могу точно сказать.






> На счет non-duality есть сомнения. Не уверен, что во втором случае это переводится как "недуальность", "недвойственность". Потому что там говорится о трех феноменх, а не о двух, как в случае с умом одного и умом другого. Т.е. в первом случае есть два феномена и говорится, что они по сути неразделимы друг от друга, что они - одно (недвойственны). Во втором случае есть три феномена, плюс (я сразу не обратил внимание) автор перевода на английский закавычил словосочетание "non-duality of these three". И хотя автор перевода выбрал именно non-duality, но на русский нельзя наверное переводить как недвойственность. Может попробуем подобрать более подходящий вариант? (язык же богаче английского



Здесь не сомневайтесь. Non-duality на русском -- это всегда "недвойственность".

----------


## Svarog

[QUOTE=Нико;359913]


> Здесь не сомневайтесь. Non-duality на русском -- это всегда "недвойственность".


Я не сомневаюсь в переводе non-duality на русский. Если честно, я сомневаюсь, что переводчик с тибетского на английский правильно использовал этот термин. Но проверить, к сожалению не могу, т.к. у меня текст только на английском...

----------


## До

> Потому что там говорится о трех феноменх, а не о двух, как в случае с умом одного и умом другого.


Каждая из трёх штук недуальна.

----------


## Ollerus

> Драгоценность исполнения всех желаний. Метафора в буддизме, т.к. енту драгоценность никто не видел, но о ней постоянно упоминается в буддийских молитвах, чаще всего, в сравнении: например, "живые существа дороже драгоценности, исполняющей желания".


видел, в левой руке будд и бодхисаттв

----------


## Нико

> Каждая из трёх штук недуальна.


Тогда давайте введём новый термин: "нетройственность".

----------


## Svarog

Поясню на примере.
"по профессии я юрист, по полу - мужчина, по характеру - нордический"  :Smilie: )
Т.е. я - недуальность (недвойственность) всех трех (характеристик). Так разве правильно?
Или правильнее я - "совокупность всех трех", или я - "неотделим от (сочетания) всех трех"?

----------


## Нико

> Поясню на примере.
> "по профессии я юрист, по полу - мужчина, по характеру - нордический" )
> Т.е. я - недуальность (недвойственность) всех трех (характеристик). Так разве правильно?
> Или правильнее я - "совокупность всех трех", или я - "неотделим от (сочетания) всех трех"?


Правильно будет: "Вы недвойственны по своей природе", сколько бы внешних признаков у Вас ни было. Вы явно "не совокупность всех трёх", и не "неотделимы от сочетания всех трёх". Вы накладываете на своё "я" какие-то внешние обозначения, которые теряются при постижении абсолютной истины.

----------


## Svarog

По поводу "wishing-gem", может это "желанная драгоценность"? На сайте тайского языка в описании одного слова прочитал, что оно означает наряду с "wishing-gem" еще и "supreme object of alchemy". Филосовский камень что ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Каждая из трёх штук недуальна.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тогда давайте введём новый термин: "нетройственность".


Поясняю. Я имел ввиду, не что не все три неотличны друг от подруги, а что каждая из трёх имеет характеристику _недуальности_. Например в трисвабхаве свабхав хоть и три, но они все имеют хар-ки дуальности и единства по каким-то там критериям. "Нетройственность" означала бы, что они неотличны _между собой_, а я (и возможно автор) этого не имел ввиду и не предлагаю такое понятие. Если автор написал _недуальность_, значит так и надо переводить, а не сочинять новые понятия, тем более такое сочинение может привести к искажению смысла.

Пример про три свабхавы и дуальность из ТСН:



> The nature imagined by ignorants is considered as something whose essence is duality and unity; (duality) because of the duality of the imagined object, (unity) because of its being one due to the non-existence of that (duality). 
> 
> The nature that is called "dependent" is considered as something whose essence is duality and unity; (duality) because it appears with duality, (unity) because of its being one due to (duality being) a mere illusion. 
> 
> The absolute nature is considered as something whose essence is duality and unity; (duality) because it is nature (only) in relation to duality, (unity) because its only nature is non-duality.





> Поясню на примере.


Возможно, вы не поняли, что имеется ввиду в тексте по смыслу.




> По поводу "wishing-gem",


_Др-ность желания._ Предыдущая исполняла все желания, а эта нет. Но вообще обе фразы подходят под определение чинтамани.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По поводу "wishing-gem", может это "желанная драгоценность"? На сайте тайского языка в описании одного слова прочитал, что оно означает наряду с "wishing-gem" еще и "supreme object of alchemy". Филосовский камень что ли?


А какой текст? Может получиться найти тибетский источник?

----------


## Маша_ла

> Поясню на примере.
> "по профессии я юрист, по полу - мужчина, по характеру - нордический" )
> Т.е. я - недуальность (недвойственность) всех трех (характеристик). Так разве правильно?
> Или правильнее я - "совокупность всех трех", или я - "неотделим от (сочетания) всех трех"?



Я - нетруальность  :Smilie: 

Тимур, non-duality - это всегда недвойственность. 
non-duality of these three; недвойственность этих трех
non-duality of one`s mind and the other`s. недвойстенность своего собственного ума и ума других существ

----------


## До

> Но не драгоценность желания точно.


Потому что я так сказал?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Потому что я так сказал?


В словарях пишется, что yid bzhin nor bu может переводиться и как драгоценность исполняющая желания и как wishing gem и как wish-fulfilling jewel.
Без знания либо текста, либо контекста в котором всё переводиться, дать точный аналог будет трудновато  :Smilie:

----------

Svarog (19.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Там и контекст не нужен - просто идут как перечисление через запятую. Масло маслянное получается, но так переводят по англ. По-русски, надо как-то изощряться, чтобы примерно одно и тоже по-разному перевести.

----------


## Svarog

Маша, меня смущает, что в тексте non-duality of one`s mind and the other`s идет прямым текстом, а "non-duality of these three" закавычена. Т.е. автор перевода в первом случае имел в виду недвойственность прямым тектстом, а во твором случае обозначил, что дословно это не недвойственность, но по смыслу - она и есть.

На счет wishing gem я бы перевел "редкая драгоценность" или "величайшая драгоценность", именно чтобы не было "масло масляное" после "wish-fulfilling jewel".

----------


## До

> На счет wishing gem я бы перевел "редкая драгоценность" или "величайшая драгоценность", именно чтобы не было "масло масляное" после "wish-fulfilling jewel".


Предлагаю перевести как "_вообще не драгоценность_".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> "non-duality of these three"


"Единство" не подойдёт?

----------

Svarog (20.10.2010), Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Может быть, чакравартин, а может быть и Чакрасамвара. Надо по контексту смотреть.



Подумав более тщательно, я начал сомневаться, что это Чакравартин. Возможно это Чакрасамвара...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Подумав более тщательно, я начал сомневаться, что это Чакравартин. Возможно это Чакрасамвара...


Поиск по словарям и пр. дает два значения Чакрасвамин или Чакрешвара.

----------


## Нико

> Подумав более тщательно, я начал сомневаться, что это Чакравартин. Возможно это Чакрасамвара...


А я вот сегодня подумала о том, что Гуру обычно не называют "чакравартином", ведь это мирской правитель. 

Чакрасамварой могут назвать в случае, если восхваление как-то связано с тантрой Чакрасамвары. Ну, а если по контесту не связано, я думаю, это "Владыка мандалы". Просто перевод на англ. яз. неудачный такой получился.

----------

Svarog (20.10.2010), Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я вот сегодня подумала о том, что Гуру обычно не называют "чакравартином", ведь это мирской правитель. 
> 
> Чакрасамварой могут назвать в случае, если восхваление как-то связано с тантрой Чакрасамвары. Ну, а если по контесту не связано, я думаю, это "Владыка мандалы". Просто перевод на англ. яз. неудачный такой получился.


Вполне может быть и тем, кого называют Lord of chakra.
Нико, посмотрите, какие значения могут быть у слов 
'khor lo'i dbang
'khor lo'i dbang phyug
Причем Чакрешвара упоминается похоже и в сутрах.

Самое веселое, если в тибетском оригинале текста используется не одно из этих слов, а выражение *'khor lo'i bdag* (что на английский может быть неудачно быть переведено как раз так при дословном буквальном переводе), то значением будет и "владыка мандалы", но это не относится к Чакрасамваре.

----------

Svarog (20.10.2010), Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот так и есть, значит. Владыка Мандалы.. Отличный комментарий, Олег.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну вот так и есть, значит. Владыка Мандалы.. Но не мандалы Чакрасамвары  Отличный комментарий, Олег.


Не за что, Маша_ла.  :Smilie: 
Чем смог помог. Всего лишь попытка восстановить тибетский на основании английского.
Кстати, а кто автор текста?

подумалось еще про "недуальность трёх".
Тут может быть такой вариант, что попытались перевести не слово недуальность, а либо воплощение, либо единство.
Тогда будет немного более осмысленной фраза.
Например "единство трёх (гуру, дева,дакини)", "воплощение трёх (корней)" и пр.
Но по фразе, взятой из контекста трудно определить, что именно подразумевалось. Лучший вариант - хотя бы одно предложение прописать. Худший вариант - несколько предшествующих недвойственности трёх слова.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Единство трех - оч. хороший вариант.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Единство трех - оч. хороший вариант.
> Автор - Святейшество, я полагаю.
> Фразы тут писать не надо, это оч. тайный текст, самайи как никак беречь надоть.. Шоб потом не штопать


Ну если в самаи входит передача искаженного значения, то выглядит всё весьма странно.
Всё-таки хотелось бы услышать имя автора, поскольку многие тексты Сакья есть в разных фондах. Тогда можно и тибетский отыскать, и значения выправить.
А насчет фраз кидать не надо... можно было просто запостить, что непонятна разница между "non-duality" и "non-duality...".
Маша, не доводите некоторые вещи до абсурда, плз.

----------


## Маша_ла

Начинается..

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Начинается.. Меня тут еще учить будут, что можно, а что нельзя делать, согласно моей традиции.. Я - в аут


Я сказал что-то про Сакья?
То, что написал - вполне нормальные фразы, которые относятся к любому направлению, а не только к вашему. И если уж "начинается...", то ему предшествовала ваша фраза в сообщении 32.
Вдобавок вы уверены, что я не получал учений Сакья?

Маша. Я сделал предположение, основанное на том, что на английский не всегда удачно переводят. Так что просьба не говорить "до Олега ...". Слова, вырванные из контекста, не всегда можно удачно перевести с одного языка на другой. Вам ли этого не знать

----------


## Маша_ла

Олег, Вы же просили процитировать текст из тайной практики, которую Тимур переводит, не так ли? Согласно нашей традиции тексты таких практик не подлежат публикации в общем доступе.
Вы лично, Олег, получали двух-дневный ванг Хеваджры от ЕССТ? Где и когда, плиз, если да  :Smilie: 
У нас, вообще, свои переводчики есть, которые все получали и переводили тексты уже с разрешения Святейшества. С тибетского в т.ч.  :Smilie:  
Тимур, если что не ясно, обратись по почте к Юле, она сможет уточнить по тиб. тексту или спросить у Ратна Ваджры Ринпоче или у Святейшества. Это будет правильнее, чем цитировать тут тайные тексты практик  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

а вот не подеретесь....  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, Вы же просили процитировать текст из тайной практики, которую Тимур переводит, не так ли? Согласно нашей традиции тексты таких практик не подлежат публикации в общем доступе.
> Вы лично, Олег, получали двух-дневный ванг Хеваджры от ЕССТ? Где и когда, плиз, если да


Маша. Я просил процитировать хотя бы слова, предваряющие "не-дуальность этих трёх". *Весь текст мне не нужен*.
Каких трёх? Они должны были быть перечислены ранее и можно дальше по смыслу посмотреть, недуальность чего.
Вдобавок можно тогда поговорить и в личке.
А если уж говорить про самая, то не толкьо текст, но и отдельные слова из него скорее всего не должны разглашаться.
Я лично получал и переводил некоторые учения Сакья ранее.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Маш, не распугивай мне переводчиков  :Smilie:  Я очень долго ждал текст хотя бы на английском, чтобы ждать еще стока же перевод. Но Юле обязательно направлю, что получилось, и попрошу особо придирчиво посмотреть ключевые моменты.

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Щас все распугаю: "пуг-пуг"  :Wink:  Хорошие дела в спешке не делаются  :Smilie: 
У Юльки можно все выяснить наилучшим образом просто  :Smilie: 

Пока что ты сам перевел ОК. Смысл понятен, какие-то непонятные моменты можно постепенно выяснить.. Можно практиковать на здоровье. Если время есть, конечно же  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> А если уж говорить про самая, то не толкьо текст, но и отдельные слова из него скорее всего не должны разглашаться.


Вот именно что.. Я пытаюсь это как-то донести до кое-кого.. Ученик должен быть не дырявым горшком все же.. Хотя, кто бы говорил, опять же..

Я бы тут вообще про него тему не открывала, если честно.. Но кое-кому тут не терпится.. Вот и приходится страдать. Ибо я к таким вещам отношусь как бы трепетно  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

ээээ вы это про кого????  :Smilie: 
Маш, ты помоему больше нюансов выдала в этой ветке чем я....  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Мда. Маша, вы действительно сказали то, чего говорить не следовало.  :Frown:

----------

Маша_ла (20.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну ладно, я - дырявый горшок  :Smilie:  Извини, Тимур.

Я спросила у знакомого Сакья Кхенпо на Фейсбуке про Lord of Chakra, вот, что он ответил: tashi delek , actually it is another name of vajra dhara, or same hirukapa, or leader of mandala, all of them are name of dorjee chang.tashi delek.
Khenpo

Так что, это Владыка Мандалы как и говорили Нико и Олег. 

Я сама не взялась за редакцию этого перевода, т.к. у меня нет полномочий, Тимур.. Не открывай больше такие темы, пжл  :Smilie:

----------

Svarog (20.10.2010)

----------

